# Ski season this year????



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

With covid and all, is it worth getting season passes this year? I'm confused about what might be covid protocol to open, limiting days, numbers on hill, even how a lift line would work. Anyone have any firm insight yet?


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

depends on where you plan to ski. Ikon Pass has some refund policies depending on if resorts open at all or open for a limited time. Have not explored other programs.


----------



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

Here in Crested Butte, Vail just announced that you will need to make a reservation to get on the hill as they will be limiting the number of people on the hill every day. Even if you have a season pass you can not just go ride. sounds like some more vail bullshit to me.


----------



## raftwv201 (Jun 12, 2020)

I got a pass to the most local mountain only and am hoping that I'll be able to pop over and make good use of it during the week.

Everything else I'll play by ear. I'll just be happy to get out this winter at all, I think. Maybe do more back country and trails.

Of course it'll be a la Nina year and we'll all just be covered in snow.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Ikon is doing reservations as well.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, this will be the winter with a 70" base by November 15 and then weekly 3-foot dumps until May.....


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

raftwv201 said:


> Of course it'll be a la Nina year and we'll all just be covered in snow.





Andy H. said:


> Yeah, this will be the winter with a 70" base by November 15 and then weekly 3-foot dumps until May.....


I don't ski anymore....but that sounds great to me after a pretty mediocre water year.


----------



## 907Floater (Jul 2, 2019)

We bought our passes back in June with a 25% discount because early closure last season. We are all hopeful the season goes off. My daughter races and they start their dryland training Wednesday.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Good year to get a sled... passes (and chair lifts) are dumb


----------



## scoop (Oct 11, 2014)

There's gonna be a whole lot of people in the BC.


----------



## carl'sdead (Jan 11, 2019)

Sleds suck. Sure you get easy access to b/c but they are stinky and noisy and disturb those who earn their turns. Sadly there will be a lot more folks in the b/c but at least they're gettin out. Let them set the track when you can....


----------



## scoop (Oct 11, 2014)

Sleds have their place. There's a lot of great skiing that takes a ten mile slog on an unplowed road to get into to. And skin from there. Pretty common these days are disperses skiers over more acreage.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Who said anything about using the sled to access ski terrain? That's for first and second season sledders before they've learned better. Uphill powder turns are great.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> Yeah, this will be the winter with a 70" base by November 15 and then weekly 3-foot dumps until May.....


Unfortunatly this could be just wishful thinking... 



https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead03/off03_temp.gif





https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead02/off02_prcp.gif


----------

